
Entrepreneurship During a Slump - njrc
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2009/8/34489-entrepreneurship-during-a-slump/fulltext
======
grellas
The best opportunities today lie with bootstrap startups.

Why?

If your startup has near-term capital intensive needs, you will find it hard
to raise funds from VCs that are generally clamped down and, if you do get
funded, you will take a big dilutive hit and get largely unfavorable terms.

For bootstraps, though, this is great time for positioning, either to take
your company the distance once better times come or to get VC funding at a
much later stage, when the dilutive hit is far less and the terms far better.

It _is_ a great time to start, as argued by the author. But mostly for a
certain nimble and resourceful type of company best suited to take advantage
of the disruptive elements in play.

The erstwhile VC gatekeepers no longer hold the sole set of keys.

